# Four Muskie Day on West Branch



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Everyone checkout my latest youtube video. Muskie fishing at west branch where we caught 4 muskies and lost 3. It was a great day. Would love a subscribe from everyone here at OGF. Many more muskie videos to come!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Andrew George said:


> Everyone checkout my latest youtube video. Muskie fishing at west branch where we caught 4 muskies and lost 3. It was a great day. Would love a subscribe from everyone here at OGF. Many more muskie videos to come!


Nice fish,looks like a blast.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Way to go! You've got my blood boiling.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! That’s awesome.looking to getting into musky fishing, can you tell me the specifics on the rod and real you use? Thanx


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Andrew George said:


> Everyone checkout my latest youtube video. Muskie fishing at west branch where we caught 4 muskies and lost 3. It was a great day. Would love a subscribe from everyone here at OGF. Many more muskie videos to come!


WOW, GREAT VIDEO!!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Congrats! Hell of a day!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice job guys, now that's fishn


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

slashbait said:


> Wow! That’s awesome.looking to getting into musky fishing, can you tell me the specifics on the rod and real you use? Thanx


hey i use a shimano sojourn 7’6 and 8ft MH and XH with an abu garcia max toro. Super super cheap setup, works great never had a problem


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you everyone!!! Love to hear the good feedback


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Squirrel tail phantoms? I always get 100 follows and zero takers on them!


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe its the way you’re working it? I maybe have had two follows and like 20 strikes on the retrieve last two years. They usually annihilate it


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Ill watch ur video again on my tv later. I dont seem to have any problem with the pike they destroy it musky seem to come in hot and stop


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice job guys that's the stuff that memories are made of right there! That's badass, keep it up!


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

Eyegagger said:


> Nice job guys that's the stuff that memories are made of right there! That's badass, keep it up!


Hell yeah thanks brother


----------



## ICT (Jan 23, 2017)

You guys fish there in the fall? What ramp do you usually use?


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

ICT said:


> You guys fish there in the fall? What ramp do you usually use?


I have a small boat i usually use the east ramp by the dam and i also use the west ramp down by rock springs road


----------



## ICT (Jan 23, 2017)

There was a boat very similar to the one in the video that cut between my 12 year old son and me casting the end of goose island. Then proceeded to flip my son off as I was stowing my bow mount. Just curious if that was the same boat?


----------



## Andrew George (Jan 9, 2016)

ICT said:


> There was a boat very similar to the one in the video that cut between my 12 year old son and me casting the end of goose island. Then proceeded to flip my son off as I was stowing my bow mount. Just curious if that was the same boat?


hahaha no definitely not me lol..


----------



## ICT (Jan 23, 2017)

Ok sorry


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

ICT said:


> There was a boat very similar to the one in the video that cut between my 12 year old son and me casting the end of goose island. Then proceeded to flip my son off as I was stowing my bow mount. Just curious if that was the same boat?


Is that any different than boat guys casting in front of shore fisherman, or every boat that migrates to the spot I'm catching? Even if it was him you should have addressed this on the water. Not behind a keyboard. 
Congratulations on the fine day, Andrew.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ICT (Jan 23, 2017)

I’m in a boat with my 12 year old son. How am I to confront someone who thinks it’s a good idea to flip a 12year old kid off? Thought I was showing maturity by letting it go on the water.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

So why accuse someone on here? You think he'd admit it if he did? Let it go or say something to the people that did it if it hurts your feelings. You can't talk to others because you have a 12yo boy with you? Maybe you can only talk from keyboard. Get a support animal while out.
Btw- if this person did flip your son off, you're not telling us the entire story. Nobody just randomly flips people off.


----------



## ICT (Jan 23, 2017)

guy cut between me and the shoreline I was casting. I shook my head and threw my arms up in what gives fashion. Bent over to stow trolling motor and move on he flipped my son and me off. Seems like a logical person to me that would be willing to have a conversation about being courteous to others.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey. I feel your frustration. This stuff happens to me multiple times in one day. Last trip to Piedmont sitting off shore a good 50 yards throwing muskie baits, I had three boats cut between me and shore. Two pitching brush for bass and one trolling. It sucks. But what can we do. I've almost thrown down many times, but it's not going to change how people act. And who's to say that they should have gone around me. I don't own the entire lake. Even though I like to think I do. Better luck with the rest of your season. Be safe out there.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

When I used to be able to cast for hours for Muskies, I always had a rod ready with an orange Shallow Raider. It is amazing what it looks like when launched toward a boat that is ignorant and too close, usually they got the message.


----------

